# grow tent setup lights etc



## popart (Sep 17, 2009)

ok - these might be dumb questions, but it seems this stuff comes with no instructions. I've got a 4x4x6.5 grow tent, that part is ok, but when I hung the light -- the reflector with glass (the one with the 6" inline air cooling) -- and it seemed to pull alot on the ceiling of the tent. Is this how it's supposed to be? Also - I got a pair of those light lifters, with the nylon string -- how do those go up? I 've seen them turned both ways, with the string tied to the relfector, and the opposite, the string tied to the ceiling. What is the correct installation on these?


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2009)

The light hangers get tied to the reflector and hung through the eyelets from the thin bar in your tent...Mine was missing instructions as well but I figured it out...you shld hve two thin support bars for the ceiling that cross each other like this   +


----------



## popart (Sep 17, 2009)

ok - that's what I thought. I just keep doubting myself, and don't want to open my tent to my beautiful ladies smushed with a broken 400hps light!


----------

